# stalking pheasants???



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone got any useful tips on stalking pheasants?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes shoot them off the dry walls out of your car window, you can get 5 yards off them, or wack them out of the trees at night, use a fishing head light, but take a long stick with you, cos some times they get stuck in trees, jeff


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeff that is an awsome way love it. I have killed a lot of game from the truck window! You can have a lot of fun pointing and flushing with dogs as well. Wish we had some wild pheasants around here. Good shooting to all. Jerett


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

that is how we shoot them out the jeep window your higher up and can see a bit better over the walls and hedge rows, me and my friend had some roosting the other night we was just mooching and when we spotted them they were off it was just going dark but we waited ten minites till it went a bit darker and then the pheasents couldnt see us but there wasent a lot left that hadent flown off, my mate dan hit a hen but it never dropped gutted but we know how to approach them next time


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers for advise but I don't drive so need advise for stalking on foot


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hunterich said:


> Cheers for advise but I don't drive so need advise for stalking on foot


Its hard to do in daylight, a pheasant runs before it take off in the air, some will sit tight, but like i say through the night is the easyist, or you could try feeding them for a couple of days with wheat, then hid in the bushers and site tight for a while, you will find the ones that are bred for the shoots are a bit easyer, jeff


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

The only birds I have stalked are Quail and turkeys but it is probably close to the same and very hard. I Gilly up and walk slow, stay low they will go in to the brush if you dont spook them much to hide. Walking toe to hill not to make much noise. We would chase Quail in to thickets. Have one walk in to kick around to flush thim up, but i just shoot them on the ground too.My grandfather dident like that much. lol Good luck make a plane you can do it keep trying. Let us know. Thanks Jerett


----------

